# Obsidian Crown Records and my noise,ambient, prog, projects if you want to order ask



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Join my Fanboys and groupie of the profundis, all the detail or there price of cd-r release (canada, europe, japan,australia ect)
for ordering. This small D.I.Y labels of miy creation.

Hexen is me deprofunfis and J.s Poulain MacDonald
Usine 451 is my ambient\noisy project, landfield recording, we could think of neo-skullflower that border into noise guitar maximun decibel abuse, Merzbow, Iannis Xennakisersepolis
Loue Reed Metal Machine Music.

Burrial Room is two long jams of amateur low-fi noise rocks of me bass rumble and Patrick .G at guitar duty, complety freestyle sludge.

remind us of A.N.P(ex band of zeni Geva frontman and guitarist
only thing it's all instrumental, than the second track remind us of Gore from netherland the legends of noise-rock but more lo-fi and blurry.


----------

